
Show HN: BBC Recipe search engine. Open source, super fast - user24
https://www.auntiesrecipes.co.uk/
======
sheraz
In other recipe news, some devs @nytimes recently released some __VERY__
interesting code that handles unstructured data from the NYTIMES recipe
archives:

CRF Ingredient Phrase Tagger [https://github.com/NYTimes/ingredient-phrase-
tagger](https://github.com/NYTimes/ingredient-phrase-tagger)

I used to work with a lot of recipe data in multiple languages, so this topic
remains close to my heart.

This could be an interesting project to add to the trained data.

~~~
user24
Very cool. I was thinking of expanding mine to work with other recipe sites,
so this may come in handy, thanks!

------
user24
On Tuesday the Guardian reported that the BBC (fondly aka Auntie) would be
archiving their recipes, so I quickly scraped the site and wrote a search
engine for it.

Not sure how the site will evolve, if at all, but it was a fun side project!

Code is here if you want to play:
[https://github.com/user24/auntiesrecipes](https://github.com/user24/auntiesrecipes)

~~~
rajington
I thought archiving meant it would be no longer on their website, it would be
awesome if they just released it all under something like the GPL. Could do
some fun machine learning stuff with it...

~~~
user24
I'd love them to release it as open data so that I'm not in murky waters.

If they move the recipes I can update the links. If they take the recipes down
(which they've said they won't, now) I have got all the data so could rehost
them.

edit: but, if you want to do some fun ML work, my scraper should help get you
started!

